# Anyone get paid for 99441 (Telephone)



## Orthocoderpgu (May 27, 2009)

OK. One of my docs is talking to someone and tells my doc that she can get paid for the time that she spends on the phone. Medicare does not have a fee schedule for code 99441. Medicare is our biggest payer. Has anyone ever got code 99441 (telephone services) paid by any insurance company?


----------



## mitchellde (May 27, 2009)

I have known this to be true in some locales, even by Medicare in areas.  I will guarantee that if you do not bill for it you will not be reimbursed   I also know some assess a copay, and even better several will pay for the online 99444!


----------

